# Good year rib tires 26x1.375 & good year deluxe heavy duty tubes



## fxo550 (Nov 30, 2012)

Look for this on the for sale thread


----------



## rhenning (Nov 30, 2012)

Now you need someone with a lightweight bullt before WW2.  Roger


----------



## fxo550 (Nov 30, 2012)

rhenning said:


> Now you need someone with a lightweight bullt before WW2.  Roger




what year are this tires? 1941?


----------



## rhenning (Dec 1, 2012)

The tires could be newer but about the last time rims were made for them was the start of WW2.  They are not the same as either Raleigh 26 x 1 3/8 tires or Schwinn 26 x 1 3/8 tires.  Bead seat diameters for the tires are 590mm for Raleigh, 597mm for S-5/6 rim Schwinn lightweights and 599 mm for the tires you have.  You can use the same tube in any of those tires but the wheels/rims are different.  Schwinn amongst others did use these tires on their prewar lightweights.  I have a couple of the tires in that size in my collection and one set of rims they will fit.  Roger


----------



## fxo550 (Dec 1, 2012)

rhenning said:


> The tires could be newer but about the last time rims were made for them was the start of WW2.  They are not the same as either Raleigh 26 x 1 3/8 tires or Schwinn 26 x 1 3/8 tires.  Bead seat diameters for the tires are 590mm for Raleigh, 597mm for S-5/6 rim Schwinn lightweights and 599 mm for the tires you have.  You can use the same tube in any of those tires but the wheels/rims are different.  Schwinn amongst others did use these tires on their prewar lightweights.  I have a couple of the tires in that size in my collection and one set of rims they will fit.  Roger




Thanks a lot for the info.

Freddie


----------

